# Suche 1-2 Gästepässe für mich und meine Frau



## -ViPER- (17. Mai 2012)

Hallo

Auch wenn heute Herrentag ist, würde ich doch lieber nüchtern bleiben und den Tag lieber Diablo3-spielend mit meiner Frau verbringen.
Deshalb suche ich zum antesten 1-2 Gästepässe für mich und meine Frau. Bitte via PM.

Vielen Dank und noch einen schönen Herrentag wünscht
ViPER


----------

